# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  HDB moss

## kc

I found some moss in HDB area that look like Taiwan Moss. I think somebody mentioned that there is such a thing a Singapore moss. Maybe they are the same.

I tried it submerged in my tank for about 2 weeks already and its not doing too bad. Considering that even Taiwan Moss can survive in my tank and Java moss don't do too well either, you guys can give it a try.

This moss is found abundant in HDB lawn. You can find them usually under moist and shady area.

----------


## loupgarou

pictures.

----------


## koon

Tried before. Usually abundant in moist soil area.

But not successful. Turn brown after one week.

Actually the moss is quite beautiful, anyway really can plant in aquarium meh ??

----------


## DEA

those things are club mosses
not sure if they'll survive in aquaria
normally people put them in those wet reptile enclosures
if you go to the NUS biodiversity museum you'll see some of them with the small lizards and scorpions
leastways, they were there last i saw

----------


## kc

Sorry lah! I don't have a digital camera. Mine analog camera can do macro. I will try to think of something but not so soon.

----------


## smgwee

Hi

Where can I get this moss?? Anyone has some to spare??

Thanks

----------


## Simon

hint: look along the drains... [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kc

Ai Yah! I regret that I sold my SLR and now I don't have a digital camera.

David,
It's not the type that people used for Bonsai! It really looked like Taiwan fern on the lawn. 

Wait till I get a closeup camera.!

----------


## bclee

Ha... now I will starting looking into drains and the turf when I am walking... Imagine the pedestrian around me who will think that I drop money or gold.[ :Grin: ] 

BC

----------


## Allen_1971

It would be even funnier if you started to draw a crowd behind you trying to figure out just what you dropped....  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ]  :Wink:

----------


## bclee

Then I will pick up some moss and tell them that growing this moss will give them good luck and strike TOTO.[ :Grin: ] 

After that... maybe LH will be history...[ :Grin: ] 

BC

----------


## Allen_1971

muhahahaha yah thats your lucky moss.... after that singapore can cut down on drain cleaners cuz singaporeans will be scouring our drains for lucky moss... not bad for one teeny weeny white lie  :Wink:

----------


## smgwee

Hi KC,

Can I have the exact location of the Moss whereabouts?? Tried looking around for it in drains, but …
Thanks!!

----------


## kc

Er, not in the drain lah! On grass patch that are moist and shady.

It's very common in Woodlands. You can find it at Admiralty MRT Station at Woodlands Ring Road, Blk 677. This place only got a small amount. I'm not telling where I found a whole lot of them  :Evil: , Just in case I need to do a whole backdrop.

----------


## S|aO_|aNG

Does this moss Survive for long in water like normal Taiwan moss???

----------


## kc

3 week already and still growing. Even my taiwan moss can't survive that long.

----------


## timebomb

Er, not in the drain lah! On grass patch that are moist and shady.
----------------
Many years ago, on another mailing list, someone started a moss hunt too when he said he found java/taiwan/christmas moss along the drains of HDB estates.

What you saw, I think, is lichen.

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

3 week already and still growing. Even my taiwan moss can't survive that long.
----------------
&amp;lt;img src=http://www.killies.com/HDBmoss.JPG&amp;gt;

KC gave me some of his HDB moss yesterday. It isn't lichen as I had initially thought. It's definitely a kind of moss and looks very much like the unknown moss Choy found in the Bukit Timah Area. I've tried growing the Bukit Timah moss in my tanks but they don't grow well and don't look nice either. But anyway, KC may have stumbled on to a really valuable piece of real estate in Woodlands.[ :Grin: ] 

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

trying again:



Loh K L

----------


## sherchoo

Looks exactly what hwchoy passed to me the last time. It should be the same one.

----------


## kc

Erh.. if they don't look nice, maybe should call it poor man's moss. 

In water, they grow differently and the leaves stretch longer.

----------


## zac08

This is what I found....



anyone tried to grow this??

----------


## hwchoy

I've grown the &amp;quot;Bukit Timah&amp;quot; moss before on a mesh side-by-side with Christmas moss. They look very similar except the Bk Timah moss is lighter green and has a softer texture. The fronds are just as long as Xmas moss. I grew them in a tank in an aircon office with DIY CO2.

----------


## hwchoy

zac08, the Bk Timah moss I had does exhibit such a morphology. I think it is the emersed growth form. When submersed it is like the xmas moss. Try planting in really cold water 24-26C which I had great sucess in my aircon office.

----------


## kennedy_ng

Where did u find the moss?

----------


## stormhawk

well there's a guidebook on the various liverworts and mosses of singapore. it's published by the Science Centre and u guys should get hold of one. anyway, collecting a small amount would be fine but what KC suggests when he says &amp;quot;just in case i need alot for a backdrop&amp;quot; is not very encouraging. take only what is enough, don't plunder the whole population of mosses. just my feelings.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

zac, i've seen that particular moss before but frankly speaking, i don't think these terrestrial mosses will do well in the aquarium unless u actually found them growing in the water itself.

----------


## Goondoo

To me at least, I felt that the real fun behind planted tank is the process. 

Getting a small amount of plant type, havesting and replanting the havest is alot more fun then getting it done all at one time. I have about 40% free space more reserved for my havest and 20% for any new plants that could catch my attention and from the rate my plants is growing(they seems very healty, some of my plants grew about 4&amp;quot; over night and can see whole stream of uprising fine oxygen bubble through out the day)I need not worry about feeling them up.

I believe most of the working adults here can afford to start off a tank and fully fill the tank with plants since day one... but where can you find the fun of planting then?

----------


## S|aO_|aNG

Agree on wat Goondoo said!  :Wink:  
When i first started on planted tank, i bought a lot of plants to fill up the tank since day1. but now i oni buy oni a little and juz leave them there till they fill the spaces and then start the trimming. 
Tats the fun part of hafing a planted tank to me. Waiting &amp;amp; see the plant grow in our tank. A lot of fulfillment in it.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

well that's what my crypts are doing now. slowly spreading. but painfully slow.  :Razz:

----------


## kc

Stormhawk,
Enough is enough. What is enough for you may not be enough for others.  :Smile: . 

To do a background. You can only do it a one go. Right? Beside, you can't imagine the size of the moss patch I found. It enough for a 6ft tank and my tank is only 2.5ft. Beside, these are weeds to HDB. Who knows, their workers may clear them away.

And don't worry, it was just a thought. I may not even proceed with the idea. In case I do, I will harvest carefuly and make sure they can re-grow.

----------


## stormhawk

kc, well if u can make em re-grow then u'll have an inexhaustible supply of moss. if the patch is that big as u have said then they'll grow even more if u clear any other vegetation around them. talking bout making a background at one go.. well getting the amount u need to practically say um, lightly cover the background would take some reckoning on your part cos they might not be fully aquatic. but of course u could create a mini-vivarium or paludarium. i had one once, fun to look at. oh yes i just recalled, after i read the guidebook, the researchers said something about harvesting a small patch. these mosses are very fast in spreading. so u could collect perhaps small bunches of them. but then the patch would look like a bunch of potholes. oh well, if they'll grow they'll grow.  :Razz:

----------


## kc

Lady and gentlemen,

The Moss is more the 3 week already and doing well in my tank, except that it doesn't look anything like Christmas or Java moss. It looked like.. well aquatic plant lah! I don't know how to describe it. 

There is still a glimmer of hope though. Chrimas moss in my tank also don't look it christmas moss either!

----------


## flyinmysoup

Hey, any pictures of your moss submersed? I'm trying to grow some I found but them are growing really slowly. Did we get the same type?

----------

